# curtis spreader controls?



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

i have a curtis tailgate spreader that i want to get rigged up but cant seem to locate a control box. what are my options on 12volt controls. could i just rig up a toggle for on/off and then a dial to control the speed? i have a solenoid already rigged up from the salter that was previously on the truck so i can hook up through that.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yes you can however it will not provide any type of over load protection for jamming, on the motor


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i have also heard of guys putting a reverse switch, to unjam,.. i think im gonna try that on a few trucks this yr


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

the only problem is i cant seem to find a 12 volt speed switch or dial. the only thing i can find is a fan controller and i dont know if it will work.

all you need to do is reverse the polarity for the reverse switch right? i found a fan controller with a reverse switch built in. i think ill rig one up too for this.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

terrapro;575336 said:


> i have a curtis tailgate spreader that i want to get rigged up but cant seem to locate a control box. what are my options on 12volt controls. could i just rig up a toggle for on/off and then a dial to control the speed? i have a solenoid already rigged up from the salter that was previously on the truck so i can hook up through that.


You can use what you have, You can use about anybodies controller. Buyers, western, fisher, snoway, Karrier will all work.

The reverse switch idea only works with certain motors. Not all 12v motors run both ways.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

terrapro;576469 said:


> the only problem is i cant seem to find a 12 volt speed switch or dial. the only thing i can find is a fan controller and i dont know if it will work.
> 
> all you need to do is reverse the polarity for the reverse switch right? i found a fan controller with a reverse switch built in. i think ill rig one up too for this.


i think your talking about a dimmer fan switch from inside the home? 110? i have never tried it... in theroy it might work , however , not sure, you would need to read the amps rating, and it might have little to no effect, it just depends, on resistance of it

and as basher said, not all will do this.... but in my electrical engineering experiance .... MOST will , and it is done be reversing the polarity... the karrier control does it automatticly

one thing to think about, dont be so quick to reverse it... the motor may run backwards, but that doesnt mean the brushes are designed to go both ways.....so for me it more like a last attempt before getting my happy butt out of the truck with a shovel, and screw driver


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i bought buyers control boxes to rig up extra trucks to run my curtis tailgate spreader

seems to work fine


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

where did you get them from? ive been looking everywhere online and cant seem to find anything but karrier. which would be great but the $250 price tag is alittle high. im sure ill get what i pay for but right now cash is alittle low.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

got it at a local western dealer that has a lot of buyers parts

price sounds about right


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

honestly if you have to watch the cash flow, just get a heavy duty switch , and be carefull you dont jam up ur spreader, keep your window down wile spreadign and listen for it working


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

found a controllor on ebay for 147 cant mess around for that


----------

